# This Pen Stuff



## ctEaglesc (Oct 3, 2006)

Is getting to be old hat!








No really, it is an old hat!







I have been wanting to make a WGAS pen to carry for a while and I always wear an engineers hat.I never throw th e old ones out I have a closet of them.(the bills are worn but the cap is O.K.)
the components are *Gelwriter pro click from Woodturningz.*The method is the same as I do for denim blanks but I made this a one piece.
This is what PSI thought it should look like
http://www.pennstateind.com/graphics/PK-PENXX.jpg


----------



## btboone (Oct 3, 2006)

Nicely done.  I like the shape.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 3, 2006)

As usual, very good work with a creative thought.  Makes me want to break out in song - I've been working on the railroad. Thge shape has to help with the feel when you are holding it.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice pen, nice shape!  Is that a Wal-Mart pen?


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 3, 2006)

C'mon now Blind Squirrel, ya can't quite be that blind, lol. It's a <b>Gelwriter pro click from Woodturningz</b> jus' like he said .[]

Nice work there eagle. I have a bunch of old silk ties that I'm eyeballing.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 3, 2006)

Eagle,that is really neat,
the whole idea!I like it very much.
Will that be a "pen-in-the-hat" candidate [][?]


----------



## Dario (Oct 3, 2006)

I love it...especially the shape.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 3, 2006)

G'Day Eagle looks good mate its somethink different well done.[]


----------



## TBone (Oct 3, 2006)

Eagle,
You not only make great pens, you have great and very unique ideas.  Good job


----------



## gerryr (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnycnc_
> <br />Eagle,that is really neat,
> the whole idea!I like it very much.
> Will that be a "pen-in-the-hat" candidate [][?]


Can't be a "pen-in-the-hat" pen, it's "out" of a hat![]

Very nice Eagle.  Now I have to add cloth pens to my list of things to try this winter.  Is that a satin finish on the pen parts?


----------



## Skye (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok, where's the first RealTree Camo pen?


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2006)

Me likey! Changing the refill looks to be a (%*&(#, though. [}][]

Skye, I have some just waiting for me to get the time to use it. []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Me likey! Changing the refill looks to be a (%*&(#, though. [}][]
> 
> Skye, I have some just waiting for me to get the time to use it. []



The refill changes like the cigar or the power point pen.
UNscrew the nib


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> <br />C'mon now Blind Squirrel, ya can't quite be that blind, lol. It's a <b>Gelwriter pro click from Woodturningz</b> jus' like he said .[]
> 
> Nice work there eagle. I have a bunch of old silk ties that I'm eyeballing.





> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



NOt sure of the plating on the components,it is a satin and it's silver.

I went back and looked, the first demim pen I "home rolled" was in January of '05
Since then, I have done the same concept in different cloth materials.
I have also done these in verigated tobacco twine, cotton butchers twine,ribbon from Wallyworld, newspaper, sisal rope and others, the possibilities are endless.
I do not cast these in acrylic, when you are turning this type of blank you are turning off the material along with CA.
Important note!  <b>CA DOES NOT BOND To EVERYTHING!</b>
When I first tried the sisal rope pen I mistakenly bought a "faux" sisal that looked and felt like the real thing but was made out of polypropelene.BIG MISTAKE!
Certain"blends" will work but try to select a material that has is mostly made of cotton.(I imagine any material that is orgaic would work, but there was a recent thread where someone tried CA with certain types of feathers and had difficulty,I am guessing the oils in the feathers had something to do with it.
(Of course if all you are doing is cast it in resin the composition of the material won't matter)
As in casting I don't have any control with patternd materials, that is part of the fun with these.You can experiment with laying in the materials using different "shapes" and it alters the way the finished blank turns out.That explains the change in direction of the stripes on the railroad hat pen.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Ok, where's the first RealTree Camo pen?



There is no way I'd cut up my realtree camo for a pen!
That's a sin![V]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Two things two consider.
If you did cut up the "realtree" cammo for a pen and made a bunch of pens from it, how much could you sell them for after the buyers realsized or were told it was "realtree" cammo?
Then how much more realtree cammo stuff could you buy?[]

The second is.
I have made a lot of pens with this method and the selection of the material is not always that easy.
One thing that I always consider is the size of the pattern and how often it repeats.This will have an important effect on the finished pen.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice pen Eagle. The finish appears to be superb!  I know how much that hat meant to you too!  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> The second is.
> I have made a lot of pens with this method and the selection of the material is not always that easy.
> One thing that I always consider is the size of the pattern and how often it repeats.This will have an important effect on the finished pen.



Exactly! Like in this one. It is a lightning print and you can just make out the lightning in it. Other prints will show differently and the overall shape of the pen will also have an effect.

EDIT: Sorry, Eagle, I didn't mean to post the photo, just the link for example. [B)]


----------



## Skye (Oct 4, 2006)

What I donâ€™t understand is why the fabric looks like it was compressed. Iâ€™m going to have to wing making one myself, just donâ€™t really know my plan of attack yet.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> <br />C'mon now Blind Squirrel, ya can't quite be that blind, lol. It's a <b>Gelwriter pro click from Woodturningz</b> jus' like he said .[]
> 
> Nice work there eagle. I have a bunch of old silk ties that I'm eyeballing.



Guess it's time to start wearing the reading glasses. []


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 4, 2006)

Eagle, 

After you are done turning it, how do you go about sanding/finishing it? (How about a picture tutorial on the entire process? [])


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />Eagle,
> 
> After you are done turning it, how do you go about sanding/finishing it? (How about a picture tutorial on the entire process? [])


I actually have written how to do this, getting my daughter to take the pictures is the hard part.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nicely done. Unlike the guy who made a pen from old underwear. [xx(]
You would have to wash your hands every time you used it. [:0]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Nicely done. Unlike the guy who made a pen from old underwear. [xx(]
> You would have to wash your hands every time you used it. [:0]


Frank that was uuncalled for.
I could share a bit of information regarding my denim pens but it would be
Too much information.[^]


----------

